# Gewässerwart werden?



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. Oktober 2012)

Freitag war unsere monatliche Vereinsversammlung.
Dabei blieb am Vorstandstisch ein Platz leer:
Unser erster Gewässerwart hat das Zeug hingeschmissen...
Er ist sogar ausgetreten!

Die Stellvertreter weigern sich mit Händen und Füßen, den "Ersten" zu machen...
Auf die Fragen in die Runde, ob jemand bereit wäre, den Posten zu übernehmen, ist die ganze Wirtschaft "geschlossen unter den Tischen versunken"...

Er ist nicht auch der erste, der die Schnauze voll hatte...
Das hat natürlich seine Gründe:
Hier läuft so einiges schief!
Über verknöcherte Betonköpfe und verfehlte Besatzpolitik brauch ich mich hier aber nicht auslassen...

Allerdings wird sich nie etwas ändern, wenn sich niemand findet, der sich ernsthaft engagiert!
Deshalb überlege ich mir ernsthaft, ob ich mir das nicht antun sollte...

Grundvorraussetzung ist natürlich erst mal, das sie mir den Lehrgang schicken!
Ohne halbwegs fundierte (Grund)kenntnisse werd ich es nicht machen.
Unsere Gewässer haben durchaus Potential.

Mir ist auch durchaus bewußt, daß es ein harter Kampf wird, etwas zu verändern.
Aber ich hab ein dickes Fell, einen langen Atem und bin relativ geschickt, Sturschädel in eine andere Richtung zu dirigieren...

Obwohl ich erst seit kurzem (ca. zwei Jahre) im Verein bin, hab ich zu einigen Vorstandsmitgliedern einen recht guten Draht.
Da ich fast täglich am Wasser bin, wurde ich auch relativ schnell bekannt und versteh mich mit den "guten" Anglern recht gut (v.a. weil wir alle das gleiche krtisieren).

Mit meinen 34 Jahren bin ich etwa bei der Hälfte des sonstigen Durchschnittsalters...
Es wäre also der Versuch, einen Generationswechsel einzuleiten.

Ein paar Freunde, mit denen ich darüber geredet habe, haben mir bereits ihre Unterstüzung zugesagt.
Auch werde ich in den kommenden Tagen versuchen mit dem Gewässerwart eines Nachbarvereins (z.T. gleiches Flüsschen) aufnehmen, der dort sehr viel bewirkt hat.

Unseren "Fahnenflüchtigen" hab ich leider noch nicht erreicht.
Er wird mir aber sicher seine Gründe verraten:
Wir kennen uns vom letzten Fischerfest recht gut.
Dort hat er mich vor allen in den höchsten Tönen gelobt, weil ich, als Neuling so viel Engagement gezeigt habe.
War mir richtig peinlich, da ich ja nur meine Arbeitstunden ableisten wollte und halt versucht hab meine Arbeit anständig zu machen.
(Ich hab dann aber freiwillig noch einen zweiten Tag drangehängt...)

Es wäre schön, wenn mir hier einige von Ihren Erfahrungen berichten können:
Was sind üblicherweise die Tätigkeiten, Aufgaben und Möglichkeiten eines (guten) Gewässerwarts?
Wer war schon mal in einer ähnlichen Situation und hatte Erfolg (oder ist gescheitert)?
Und was Euch sonst noch zu dem Theama einfällt...

Vielen Dank schon Mal!

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## sprogoe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß Dein "guter Draht" zu Deinen Vorstandsmitgliedern bestehen bleibt, wenn die "Betonköpfe" erfahren, wie Du sie hier anprangerst und über sie ablederst. :m

Aber im Ernst, stell Dir das nicht zu leicht vor.
Um Gewässerwart werden zu können, mußt Du zunächst einmal dazu gewählt werden, um dem geschäftsführenden Vorstand anzugehören, was wahrscheinlich noch ziemlich leicht ist, da sich ja selten jemand findet, der verantwortungsvolle Posten übernehmen möchte.
Du mußt aber auf alle Fälle einen Qualifizierungslehrgang absolvieren, der über die Verbände angeboten wird und Dir das dazu nötige und auch sehr umfangreiche Wissen vermittelt.
Ein Gewässerwart muß über Fauna und Flora eines Gewässers genau Bescheid wissen und kann nicht auf gut Dünken einfach nach eigenem Ermessen handeln.

Es ist auf alle Fälle ein sehr wichtiger und verantwortungsvoller Posten und wenn Du wirklich Interesse daran hast, sprich die "Betonköpfe" an und signalisiere Deine Bereitschaft dazu.
Dein Vorstand hat dann die Aufgabe, Dich im Falle der Wahl zu dem Lehrgang anzumelden.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück

Gruß Siggi


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Was erwartet Dich willst Du wissen ?

So wie ich Dich einschätze(#6) wird es schnell zum Vollzeitjob werden.
Wäre ich bei Euch im Verein wüdest du wahrscheinlich meine Stimme erhalten.
Weil: 1. Du neugierig bist mehr zu erfahren.
2. Du die Dinge aus unterschiedlicher Sichtweise betrachtest.
(Das ist verdammt viel mehr als sich viele hier für  Zeit nehmen)

3. Weil sich eben kein Anderer freiwillig gemeldet hat.|rolleyes

Lob ist später, wenn nur wenige Verbesserungen wünschen.

Tja, das Schlimmste ist man muss immer auch bereit zu Kompromissen sein, auch wenn man selbst eine andere Meinung hat.

Da bleibt nur Überzeugungsarbeit oder man macht eben seinen Job nicht und wirft das Handtuch.

Also der Job ist recht leicht umschrieben.
Dein Job wäre es für möglichst wenig Geld, langfristig das Beste für *alle* Mitglieder zu erreichen.
Gleichzeitig aber auch die Belange der Natur zu vertreten und alles  nachvollziehbar schriftlich Festzuhalten.

Erstaunlicher weise, kenne ich kaum einen der das alles wirklich schafft und gleichzeitig noch selbst viel angelt. 
Könnte gut sein das die Stellvertreter so Ihre Erfahrungen gemacht haben.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Erst mal Danke für Deine Antwort!

Bei den Vorständen gibt es solche und solche...
Und die "solchen" werden sich sicher niemals in diesem Unterforum bewegen...|rolleyes
Und selbst wenn, ein etwas rauerer Umgangston ist da normalerweise kein Problem!
Ins Gesicht sag ich manche Sachen deutlicher als hier...
STREITKULTUR wird bei uns großgeschrieben!
Da fliegen manchmal ganz schön die Fetzen...#d
Aber hinterher "Sa ma wieda guad"#g

Und, daß der (fast ausschließliche) Besatz mit (schon seit Jahren) fangfähigen Fischen nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, wissen meine "Kontaktpersonen" eigentlich alle ganz genau...
Aber es hat sich, unter dem alten Vorstand, so eingebürgert und macht halt die Betonköpfe unter den Mitgliedern glücklich...
Der Aufbau von Beständen blieb dabei leider auf der Strecke!#c

Die Wahl wäre wohl eher Formsache, weil es, wie Du völlig richtig erkannt hast, mehr als unwarscheinlich ist, daß noch jemand so blöd ist, sich das anzutun...|rolleyes
Allerdings bezweifle ich, daß die Notwendigkeit des Lehrgangs eingesehen wird!
Aber das ist für mich alleroberste Grundbedingung!!!
Ich hab zwar sicher auch jetzt schon ein überdurchschnittliches Fachwissen, aber um den Job vernünftig machen zu können, hab ich andere Ansprüche!

Mir geht es darum, natürliche Bestände aufzubauen.
Die notwendigen Maßnahmen werden dabei sogar vom Verband stark gefördert.
Nur wird das, bisher, kaum in Anspruch genommen.

Was möglich ist, hat der o.g. Nachbar eindrucksvoll bewiesen!

Es gilt, an einzelnen Gewässern/Abschnitten, Erfolge vorzuweisen, was halt eine gewisse Zeit dauern wird.

Mein Hauptproblem wird sein, den Leuten klarzumachen, daß es mehr Sinn macht, statt z.B. tausende € für Zander zw. 50 und 80cm auszugeben, von denen die größeren zu 100% verrecken(Rückfangquote 0%), auszugeben, ein paar hundert € für Z1 zu investieren...
Also ein paar Kapitale weniger verbuddeln und dafür Setzlinge kaufen!

Die Mittel dafür würde ich mir hart erkämpen müssen.
Die Durststrecke, bis die Erfolge sichtbar sind wird lang werden...

Deshalb frag ich mich, ob ich mir das Theater wirklich antun soll...#c

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## antonio (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

ob du dir das antun sollst mußt du schon selber wissen.
und wie du schon sagtest gewählt ist man schnell.
wenn du dir aber durch deine arbeit viele zum "feind" machst, bist du auch ganz schnell nicht wiedergewählt.
mal klartext wenn im verein die mehrzahl für "put & take - besatz" ist und du nicht in der lage bist, diese leute umzustimmen, wirst du es sehr schwer haben.
frag erst mal deinen vorgänger warum er hingeschmissen hat.

antonio


----------



## thorstenp (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Hallo Nachtschwärmer,

die alten Besatzpraktiken aus den Köpfen der Mitglieder herauszubekommen ist nicht einfach. Ich bin jetzt seit 6 Jahren 1 GW, und manche Dinge wiederhole ich seitdem gebetsmühlenartig. 
Darauf wirst du dich vermutlich auch einstellen müssen. 
Aber du hast ja geschrieben, dass du ein dickes Fell hast. 

Ich habe nach meiner Wahl damit angefangen die Fang und Besatzstatistiken der letzten 30 Jahre für unsere Gewässer gegenüberzustellen. 

Alleine durch die Zahlen konnte ich viele Mitglieder z.B. in Punkto Zanderbesatz überzeugen. (wenn jeder gefangene Zander umgerechnet mal 600 € gekostet hat, dann ist das für viele ein Argument den Besatz einzustellen) .

Meine Besatzmaßnahmen, oder im Vergleich zu früher eher "meine nicht Besatzmaßnahmen" waren zu Beginn auch ein größeres Problem. Dazu habe ich dann im Vorstand und in den Mitgliederversammlungen Vorträge gehalten, und meine Maßnahmen mit Studien untermauert. 

Inzwischen funktioniert es ganz gut, wie gesagt, einiges muss ich immer wiederholen, und einen Preis für Beliebtheit werde ich auch nicht gewinnen. 

Wichtig ist trotz allem, dass man bereit ist Kompromisse einzugehen. 
Wenn man sich zu stark auf seine Vorstellungen fokussiert, wird man entsprechend Gegenwind bekommen, und dann eben hinschmeissen.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Ein Lehrgang zur Schaffung fundierten Wissens ist das eine, das andere ist die Vereinspolitik! Bei letzterem stehst Du als (Vereins-)Newbie schnell *allein* auf verlorenem Posten. 

Du musst politisch in der Lage sein, Dein Wollen verkaufen zu können und dies auch notfalls mit allen Mitteln. 

Zu dem brauchst Du Unterstützer! 

Um Brot-und-Spiele wirst aber auch Du wohl leider nicht herumkommen, den erstens bist Du auch abwählbar und zweitens von  den Vereinsmitgliedern kann schon heftig unmittelbar oder mittelbar Druck auf Dich ausgewirkt werden, wenn ihrer Auffassung nach ihre (!) Fangergebnisse nicht stimmen!

Wer bei Euch im Verein hat das "Sagen"?  In fast jedem Verein findet sich eine Machtstruktur, von der Du, soweit Du nicht selbst der Despot werden willst, abhängig sein wirst.

Was mich bedenklich stimmt, dass Du trotz des Drahtes zum Vorstand gleichwohl nicht weißt, warum der Gewässerwart das Handtuch warf, sich zu dem veranlasst sah auszutreten und vor allem warum kein Stellvertreter als Nachfolger den Job machen will! 

Wenn Du mit ihm sprichst, bist Du schon voll im politischen Ränkespielchen angekommen. Er wird verständlicherweise nicht gut auf den Verein zu sprechen sein und diesen sicherlich nicht in rosigen Farben schildern! Bleibt die Frage, ob Dir das was bringt? Du musst auch davon ausgehen, dass er seinem potentiellen Nachfolger nicht unbedingt wohl gesonnen sein wird, denn der Verein soll schon sehen, was er an ihm gehabt hat!

Du wirst also auf eine höchst komplizierte Lage treffen, die Dich auch noch zusätzlich einige Zeit beschäftigen wird!

Damit brauchst Du in dieser Lage ein gehöriges Maß an Selbstvertrauen, um einen solchen Job zu übernehmen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Ich kann Dir dazu nur diese Lektüre ans Herz legen:

http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/filead...Heft_14_Besatzmassnahmen_Baer_et_al__2007.pdf

Damit findest Du auch eine ganze Menge Argumentationsgrundlagen und Argumente gegenüber besserwisserischer Mitglieder, die reinen Atraktionsbesatz fordern.

Du wirst sicher nicht mit dem Brecheisen durchkommen, sondern musst das mit Fingerspitzengefühl anfangen. Gerade zu Anfang muss man ein gutes Mittelmaß finden und dann langsam in die richtige Richtung Arbeiten. Die unsinnigen Besatzmaßnahmen muss man langsam zurückfahren und dann mit guter Besatzpraxis nachsteuern. Dann tut es den Mitgliedern nicht sofort so weh und nach einiger Zeit greift dann die gute Besatzpraxis und es merkt kaum einer einen Unterschied.


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

@Nachtschwärmer78
wenn du Gewässerwart wirst, muss du dir klar sein, das  für jedes Mitglied das nichts gefangen/das falsche fängt der schuldige immer der Gewässerwart ist. Dieses werden die ungefragt jeden anderen Mitteilen, den sie am Gewässer oder im Angelladen treffen .


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Also ich würde dir Raten wenn du es gerne machst mach es!

Ich habe bei meinem Verein auch klein angefangen , von Fischfütterer in den Aufzuchtteichen über  Fachausschuss-Mitglied (Gewässerwart) bis zum Schriftführer!
Nebenbei Überwache ich Chem. unsere Gewässer (50km Fließgew. u. 6 ha. Angelteiche).

Bei uns ist es so das der Besatz und alles drum rum ein Fachausschuss entscheidet. Dem Fachausschuss gehören ddie Vorstände, Verwaldung 1.+2. Hauptgewässerwarte und Gewässerwarte ( Gewässewr ist in Strecken aufgeteilt und jede Strecke hat einen Gewässerwart).

Wie ich sehe bist du auch von Bayern und da wirst du keine Population einer Selbständigen erhaltung bekommen, dfür sorgen schon unsere Kormmorane.
Wir Pragtizieren es so das wir einen Kompromiss eingehen und einen Teil Satzfische und einen geringen Teil fangfähige (ausser Raubfische und Salmoniden da nur Satzfische)einsetzen.
Damit haben wir alle Fischgenerationen im Gewässer.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Erst mal ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten (und die PNs)!

Ich hab heute mit unserem Jugendwart telefoniert, mit dem ich mich hervorragend verstehe.
Er hat sich sehr gefreut, daß ich eventuell dazu bereit wäre und mir Mut gemacht.
Auch, weil er mich für sehr geeignet für den Job hält.

Daß der GW hingeschmissen hat, hat anscheinend großteils berufliche und private Gründe.
Der vollständige Vereinsaustritt hat wohl mit privaten Differenzen im Vorstand zu tun.

Zur Besatzpolitik hab ich schon seit einiger Zeit eine etwas zwiespältige Meinung:
Eigentlich bin ich völliger Gegner der Put&Take-Metalität.
An einzelnen (abgeschlossenen) Gewässern find ich das völlig OK, aber der Rest sollte damit doch bitte verschont bleiben...
Andererseits ist es halt so, daß man hier nur über eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft überhaupt die Chance hat irgendwo angeln zu können.
Das war für mich die einzige Motivation in den Verein einzutreten.
Anfangs war meine Meinung zur Besatzpolitik:
|bigeyes;+#c#d:c:e|motz:|smash:|znaika:#q

Inzwischen seh ich es etwas differenzierter:
An einem guten Tag fange ich mehr, als unser Durchschnittsmitglied im ganzen Jahr...
Und da bin ich nicht der einzige!
Und wir halten uns bei den dämlichen frischgesetzten Fischen ziemlich raus, sondern beangeln die Fische, von denen die anderen nie etwas mitbekommen...
Natürlich ist es eine hohe Kunst, sich z.B. im Frühjahr zwischen den Satzkarpfen eine Schleie rauszupicken!
5-10 Karpfen bei einem Kurz -Ansitz sind da (k)ein Problem.
Die Mehrheit schafft es aber nicht mal, regelmäßig einen Satzi zu erbeuten...
Sind halt (ganz wertungsfrei), Gelegenheitsangler, die das Handwerk nicht beherrschen, sondern nur mal draußen sitzen wollen und ab und zu mal einen Fisch fangen.
Letztendlich zahlen diese Jungs aber die Pacht für die Gewässer!


Darum kommt man um "Brot und Spiele" halt nicht herum!#c
Was sie ein Fisch kostet, sollte man ihnen mal lieber nicht zu genau vorrechnen...

Den Besatz bestellt sowieso der 1. Vorstand.
 Der GW  darf ihn nur verteilen...
Also werde ich da kurzfristig wenig ändern können.

Ich kann nur versuchen, parallel Alternativen aufzuzeigen.
Mir fallen viele Maßnahmen ein die Erfolg versprechen.
:mUnd bei dem was der Verein für den Besatz ausgibt, kann man ein "paar Setzlinge" aus der Portokasse zahlen...
V.a. weil vieles auch noch vom Verband gefördert wird.
Nur hat das halt bisher noch nie jemand gemacht!

Dabei hätte ich aber einen Trumpf in der Hand:
Der Besatz wird in erster Linie durch unser Fischerfest finanziert.
Das zu organisieren, ist Job des Gewässerwarts.

Und bei sowas bin ich voll in meinem Element!:vik:
Ich konnte, bei anderen Gelegenheiten, schon ein paar Mal Erfahrungen sammeln.
Bis jetzt immer mit durchschlagendem Erfolg!
Wenn ich das wieder hinkriege, dann wird man mir auch einen tieferen Griff in die Portokasse sicher nicht verwehren...

Und solange die dicken Satzfische reingeschmissen werden, was ich ja  eh nicht verhindern kann, wird sich wohl keiner noch mehr beschweren, als er es jetzt ohnehin schon tut...|rolleyes
Soll´n sie doch!
Da ich es aber gelernt habe, mir die Leute, deren Kritik es wert ist, sie Ernst zu nehmen, sorgsam auswähle, seh ich das nicht als Problem.

Derweil kann ich versuchen, meine Vorhaben in aller Ruhe durchzuführen.
Und wenn´s den anderen nicht paßt, können sie sich gerne einen anderen suchen!
Ich mach das ja eh nur, weil sich sonst alle drücken!
Um den Job prügeln ich mich sicher nicht...


Aber versuchen werde ich es wohl.
Mein Entschluß steht fast fest.

Werde die Tage mal mit unserem "obersten Chef" reden...

Danke Euch allen!
Eure Beträge haben mir sehr geholfen, meine Gedanken zu sortieren.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78

(Der doch mit der ganzen Vereinsmeierei nie was zu tun haben wollte...#d)


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Mein Hauptziel ist ja ganz unter den Tisch gefallen!|rolleyes

Mir geht es vornehmlich darum, Biotopverbesserungsmaßnahmen bei uns durchzuführen.
Alles über dauerhafte Besatzmaßnahmen lenken zu wollen, ist m.M. nach, der falsche Weg.

Allerdings halte ich es manchmal für sinnvoll, die breite Masse durch (Biotop-vertägliche) Put&Take- Maßnahmen von den natürlichen Vorkommen abzulenken...

Nach dem Motto:
Gebt ihnen einen, gut befahrbaren, Teich, in dem sich die Refos stapeln, dann werden sie sich hüten, sich durch die Brennesseln zu quälen, nur um sich eine wilde Bafo zu holen!|rolleyes


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Zitat:Nachtschwärmer
Den Besatz bestellt sowieso der 1. Vorstand.
 Der GW  darf ihn nur verteilen...

Das ist nicht richtig bei unserem Verein (über 900 Mitglieder) Errechnet, bestellt und verteilt  der GW !
Das ist seine Aufgabe !?


----------



## Knispel (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Hallo, ich war über 30 Jahre Gewässerwart, in meinen Besatzplan hatte keiner der nicht vom Fach war ( Gewässerwartelehrgang ) reinzureden - hätte der amtierende Vorstand ein großes Süßwasseraquarium mit Angelmöglichkeit gewollt, hätte ich mein Amt aufgegeben ...


----------



## antonio (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

"Den Besatz bestellt sowieso der 1. Vorstand.
Der GW darf ihn nur verteilen...
Also werde ich da kurzfristig wenig ändern können."

wozu willst du dann gewässerwart werden in der von dir geschilderten situation.
so wie ich das sehe nach deinen schilderungen, brauchen die nur jemanden, der auf dem papier steht.
also quasi ne marionette.

antonio


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*



antonio schrieb:


> wozu willst du dann gewässerwart werden in der von dir geschilderten situation.
> so wie ich das sehe nach deinen schilderungen, brauchen die nur jemanden, der auf dem papier steht.
> also quasi ne marionette.
> 
> antonio



Mit der Einschätzung liegst Du sicher nicht weit daneben!

Im Moment geht denen der Arsch ganz schön auf Grundeis, weil alle Stellvertreter nur ernannt sind, die formalen Vorraussetzungen aber nicht erfüllen.
Laut Satzung ist der Verein also im Moment nicht beschlußfähig!

Warum ich es trotzdem machen will?
#c
|kopfkrat
:mWeil sich daran sonst nie etwas ändern wird!
Diese Struktur ist so seit Jahrzehnten betoniert und ich werde das nicht von Heute auf Morgen ändern können, das ist klar.

Aber irgend jemand muß halt mal den Anfang machen!

Einen Vorteil hat die Sache allerdings:
Das ganze ist für mich ein Sprung ins kalte Wasser.
Der Besatz findet im Herbst statt, der Lehrgang erst im April.
Und ich werde sicher einiges an Lehrzeit brauchen.

Vieles von dem, was ich vorhabe, wurde anscheinend noch nie gemacht.
Ich kann bei vielem erstmal, ganz in Ruhe mein Süppchen kochen und sie ihnen vorsetzen, wenn ich sie für genießbar halte.

Es wird dauern, bis Erfolge sichtbar werden.
In der Zeit hält mir diese Struktur den Rücken frei!

Und ich glaube nicht, daß man mir große Steine in den Weg legt, wenn ich Fördergelder, die vorher nicht in Anspruch genommen wurden, verbrate...

Mehr als scheitern kann ich nicht.
Aber wenn ich mich drücke, dann darf ich mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## antonio (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

dein engagement in ehren, aber alleine hast du keine chance bei solchen verhältnissen.
wenn dann müßtet ihr nen neuen vorstand wählen um etwas zu erreichen.
und so hart es klingt, wenn sich kein neuer oder überhaupt ein vorstand findet, dann läuft es letztendlich auf ne auflösung des vereins hinaus.

antonio


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Warum ich es trotzdem machen will?
> #c
> |kopfkrat
> :mWeil sich daran sonst nie etwas ändern wird!
> ...



Sorry, das klingt völlig wirr und spricht eher dafür, dass das jemand machen soll, der in so ein Amt, meinetwegen über die Stellvertretung, hinein wächst und so einen Lehrgang bereits absolviert hat!


----------



## MaikP (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gewässerwart werden?*

Hallo Nachtschwärmer 78,
schön das du dich einbringen willst und nach dem was du von dir erzählst bid du in meinen Augen der Richtige.
Soweit ich weiß muß der Gewässerwart nicht immer auch dem geschäftführenden Vorstand angehören.
Prüfe das für dich. Es hat Vor- und Nachteile!
Sprich ausführlich mit dem Ex-GW.Frage ob du ihn Regelmäßig anrufen darfst. Ob du diesen Kontakt dem Vorstand mitteilst , wäge gut ab.Ob du die Ratschläge des Ex nutzt musst du selber abwägen. Verlange vom gesamten Vorstand Unterstützung und erst Recht von den Stellv. Gw.
Der GW ist derjenige der die Hauptarbeit leistet! Lass dir keine weitern Vorstandsjobs auf Auge drücken.
Grundsätzlich bestellst du die Fische! Da du keine Erfahrung hast, musst du es wohl erstmal so weiterverfahren. Erstmal!!!
Der Gewässerwart ist nicht dafür da das "Fischerfest" auszurichten. Es sei den er hat da Spaß dran.
Denke dran jetzt zu Anfang ist es eigentlich einfach alte Strukturen zu ändern.Denn momentan brauchen sie jemanden und du kannst auch Forderungen stellen.
Suche dir einige Gleichgesinnte für deine Biotopmaßnahmen u.Ä und binde Sie gut ein. Damit änderst du das Sozialgefüge und schaffst dir Rückendeckung die du bei der JHV bestimmt mal brauchen wirst.
In Sachen "Brot und Spiele" wirt du wohl Kompromisse eingehen müssen.
Der Besatz von fangfähigen ( laichfähigen) Fischen kann auch Nachhaltig sein!
Viele Infos findest du unter "gw-forum.de.
Gruß MaikP


----------

